# libstdc++.so.5 ongelma

## dizues

Terve.

Päivitin tässä juuri Gentoon eli komensin ekaksi emerge sync ja sitten emerge -u world ja siitä seurasi pelkkiä ongelmia. Monet ohjelmat alkoivat herjaamaan seuraavaa.

error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

groff: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Onko koko järjestelmä uudelleen asennus edessä vai voiko tämän ongelman rakaista jotenkin muuten? Jos on muita rakaisuja niin miten se tehdään?

Ihmetyttää kun gentoon päivityksessä on usein ongelmia mistä se johtuu?

----------

## dizues

Taidanpa asentaa Debianin tai susen tuohon koneeseen on vähän turhan usein gentoo mennyt päivityksen yhteydessä rikki! Nyt taas kone käynnistyy pelkästään tilaan jossa voi lukea levyä mutta ei kirjoittaa  :Sad:  No onneks Gentoon kaa on tottunut tuohon että konetta joutuu asentelemaan uudelleen ja uudelleen ja on oppinut samalla ottamaan maileista ja tärkeistä tiedostoista varmuuskopiot mutta koko systeemiä ei voi varmuuskopioida.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## vode

 *dizues wrote:*   

> Terve.
> 
> Päivitin tässä juuri Gentoon eli komensin ekaksi emerge sync ja sitten emerge -u world ja siitä seurasi pelkkiä ongelmia. Monet ohjelmat alkoivat herjaamaan seuraavaa.
> 
> 

 

Kai olet myös komentanut etc-update ja päivittänyt muuttuneet configuraatiotiedostot?

----------

## dizues

Ei kyllä jaksa vaihtaa distroa kun on kumminkin gentooseen tottunut. Mutta mikähän tossa päivityksessä on mennyt pieleen? Olisi mukava tietää että osaisi seuraavan kerran välttää. Onkohan muille käynyt samallatavalla?

----------

## Flammie

No, minä sanoisin että tuollaisia ongelmia tulee kaikissa distroissa jos hiemankin huolettomasti päivittelee järjestelmäkirjastoja, jotta olisikohan tuossa alla sitten gcc:n päivittely tai ehkä vääriä tietoja gcc-configissa tai jotain tällaista.

----------

## Ari Rahikkala

Jos olisin ehtinyt paikalle ajoissa, olisin sanonut että pitää asentaa sys-libs/libstdc++-v3, ja ehkä ajaa revdep-rebuild.

----------

## ZiffyWombat

Voisit tietenki yrittää asentaa gcc:tä uudestaan, luulisi sillä korjautuvan.

----------

## sessio

itselläni oli sama vika.

gcc-configilla tarttee ottaa uusi profiili käyttöön.

(portagen pitäisi kai tehdä se itse, ehkä ebuildissa on joku lapsus.)

----------

## Deranger

 *sessio wrote:*   

> itselläni oli sama vika.
> 
> gcc-configilla tarttee ottaa uusi profiili käyttöön.
> 
> (portagen pitäisi kai tehdä se itse, ehkä ebuildissa on joku lapsus.)

 

GCC 3.4.3 ei ainakaan vaihtanut automaattisesti profiilia uuteen --> vanha jää käyttöön (mitä ei edes ole) --> homma ei toimi.

----------

## ormi

 *dizues wrote:*   

> Ihmetyttää kun gentoon päivityksessä on usein ongelmia mistä se johtuu?

 

Kai sulla on stabiili x86-järjestelmä? Itselleni sai riittää ~x86 ensimmäisen kosahduksen jälkeen. Nyt ei ole ollut Gentoon päivityksen kanssa ongelmia kahteen vuoteen..  :Smile:  Päivitän systeemin yleensä kerran kuukaudessa tai kahdessa. Seuraavaksi päivitän, kun gnome 2.8 tulee stabiiliksi.

(Niin en koko järjestelmää päivitä missään tapauksessa ~x86 optiolla, vain ehkä tietyt paketit kuten esmes xorg-x11, wine, digikam jne.)

----------

## Deranger

Kerran kuukaudessa tai kahdessa?  :Shocked: 

Itse päivitän järjestelmäni yleensä 2 kertaa viikossa (~x86, joten paketteja julkastaan huomattavasti useammin kuin x86  :Wink: )

etc-updaten kanssa saa olla varovainen varsinkin baselayouttia yms. päivitettäessä.Last edited by Deranger on Tue Nov 09, 2004 11:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ormi

Tottakai ~x86 -paketteja julkaistaan enemmän kuin x86   :Wink: . Periaatteessa eihän edes toimivaa systeemiä tarvitsisi päivittää, mutta kun esmes tahtoo xorgin karkkeja..   :Cool: 

----------

